# Liquid Soap dilution?



## CaliChan (Jan 2, 2013)

How much are you supposed to dilute liquid soap? Ive looked at several videos that always get to the translucent stage and then they tell you to put it in a pot of water and let it set over night but how much are you supposed to dilute it by? Is there a table or some percentages that i need to work out? Is it a set number or does it depend on your recipe or is it just a personal preference kind of thing?:think:


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish there was a one-size-fits-all answer to this question, but unfortunately, there's not. There are only general guidelines at best (such as formulas high in olive oil tend to require more water to dilute than those that are really high in coconut oil), but much depends on your formula and your personal preferences. I only have 4 batches of liquid soap under my belt so far (each one a different formula), but for what it's worth, each of the formulas I made took very different dilution rates from each other in order to reach the desired thickness that I like, which is as thick as honey. 

 You'll just have to experiment to see what works best for you and your formulas. The best suggestion I can give you (which helped me greatly when I first started out) is to start out diluting on the conservative side by adding less water than you have paste- say a ratio 1 part paste to 3/4 part water, for example- and then tweak from there.

IrishLass


----------

